# Irony's Watercooling, 680 update



## Irony (Jun 7, 2013)

So I built my water loop a couple months ago, and then Mxphenom had his 680 with an EK block for sale and I couldn't resist; Here's a couple pictures of the card with block. Installed the backplate on it today, can't wait for the fittings to get here so I can add it to the loop. There will be updates and more pictures to come!





The top side with the backplate. I think it looks pretty good. One minor issue tho, the screws that were with it were too small for the threads, and the other screws that were already in it, the heads were too big to go into the countersink on the backplate so they didn't even reach the threads. So I took a grinder to em, lol. Made the screw heads small enough to fit in the countersinks. There are only 9 tho it didn't take long.





And Here's the current setup. I think I'm gonna single sleeve all the cables soon. I really hate seeing ugly cables, and it looks very doable. But thats for later...




In real life, all the reds don't really look different; looks terrible in the picture


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the reason for not screwing in the red and blue spots?

The red you can just use the screws I gave you in the little box that you used in the other spots, and then for the blue ones, you need to use the screws that were placed there before originally for installing the block from EK. 

Other then that, it looks sweet. Disappointed in myself I didn't get to put the block on before hand to see it in person.


----------



## Irony (Jun 7, 2013)

There aren't any threads for the screws to screw into on the block in those places. So all the screws that can be put in are in.

I forgot to buy the orings for the adapter bridge, but it turned out that I had some that fit perfect. 


Also, here's a picture of my current temps after IBT on high. I think my rad should be able to handle a GPU






Fttings came!! They're beautiful. Except, they're red and black instead of black and red...lol. So they don't match my others. Oh well. I suppose it doesn't matter that much; maybe I'll swap them for the ones on my res since you can't really see those.
New ones:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ones already installed:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This afternoon I'll drain it and start installing everything. Need to find out if there's an in and out on the GPU block to


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Update:

Its installed. I like it








@mxphenom, I even installed ur fan controller lol. 






And here's my ghetto mod. Did this a month or two ago, got sick of the bubbles so I decided that a tube coming out directly above where the bubbles gather, which is above the pump, would fix it. So I drilled a hole in the cap, tapped it out to the thread pitch of a 1/4 inch fitting and put it together. The hose goes up to the fill port on the case too. Works perfect, you fill it till the tube is full then run it and as the bubbles come to the res they go up the tube.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks sweet man!


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 9, 2013)

Where did you get those fittings from? 
thanks


----------



## Irony (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks man. Im pretty happy with it


They're mosoon fittings, the carbon fiber modmytoys version. Got em from frozencpu, heres a link:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c569/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Fittings-Monsoon.html


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Irony (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks!

One other thing I forgot to mention was temps. Only 46 after an OC'ed run on 3dmark11. +175 core, +100 memory. I'll shoot higher later, it overclocks quite nicely


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweet setup!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2013)

Irony said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One other thing I forgot to mention was temps. Only 46 after an OC'ed run on 3dmark11. +175 core, +100 memory. I'll shoot higher later, it overclocks quite nicely



How in the hell did you get +175 core? I could only do +90 till it would freeze up in games.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the big fat red pipes, very nice.


----------



## Irony (Jun 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How in the hell did you get +175 core? I could only do +90 till it would freeze up in games.



Really? Cuz that was only with a little bump in voltage. It seems like it has quite a bit more to give. I'll mess with it some more this evening


Edit: Another thing I was gonna mention was that if I do water on another rig sometime or make some major change to this one I probly wont be using monsoon fittings again. Its mostly just that they are so hard to get this tubing on them. Maybe its just that the tubing is so thick, but its nearly impossible to get them to screw on over the tube. I like how they look afterward tho


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2013)

Irony said:


> Really? Cuz that was only with a little bump in voltage. It seems like it has quite a bit more to give. I'll mess with it some more this evening
> 
> 
> Edit: Another thing I was gonna mention was that if I do water on another rig sometime or make some major change to this one I probly wont be using monsoon fittings again. Its mostly just that they are so hard to get this tubing on them. Maybe its just that the tubing is so thick, but its nearly impossible to get them to screw on over the tube. I like how they look afterward tho



great. I just ordered 2 for my EK block lol!


----------



## Irony (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol. I love em once they're installed. I think its just this Primochill tubing. Its over 1/8in thick by like a millimeter at least, these fittings I think are designed for exactly 1/8in walled tubing. With slightly thinner tubing it would be perfect. If you look at the closeup of my block, I filed the tubing a little right where the fitting gets tight. Probly a millimeter or less, but It made all the difference. Kinda didn't wanna be able to see it at all, but nobody mentioned anything so It must not be too noticeable lol.

Sidenote, I got to 1437!!





For some reason It scores really low in benches cuz it downclocks to 1188


----------

